# Stokerized Solid Aiming Solutions the stabilizer that won IBO Worlds



## SMichaels

Nice looking stabilizer, good luck with the business. Any in all black for the hunters? How much does the 11.5" weigh?


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Hunting stabilizers will be available also. 

All other info you are looking for will be on the websites secound page............coming soon.

I will post when its up and running.


----------



## Elk4me

pride5 said:


> Hunting stabilizers will be available also.
> 
> All other info you are looking for will be on the websites secound page............coming soon.
> 
> I will post when its up and running.



Pride keep me posted ok send me a PM! Those look very nice wouldnt mind trying one out soon!


----------



## OOPS!

WOW! I'm really liking these! Seem to have a great idea that looks unique and beautiful! Good luck with the company, although I doubt you'll need it with such a great product!


----------



## pride5

*Ttt*

All pm's answered. Thanks for all the positive responses!!!!!!
http://www.swataracreekoutfitters.com/stabilizers.html


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

logo


----------



## joffutt1

IT says will stable between 30 degrees and up. What happens when its below 30? WHere can i see a camo one to match my Alphamax? What length is the hunter version? Will they scuff on the shiny part. I have a hoyt cause its tough and cause im hard on my equipment. I couldnt have a stabilizer that couldn't take the same treatment.


----------



## K-9

Thanks Pride5. Now I want want to drive out and see these new stab's before the sportsman show. Well at least gas is $1.70 now.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Sorry for the typo. It should read -30 to 180 degrees. I've had my demo model over a year without any problems.


----------



## shoeminator

Where are you guys located, I live near Carlisle, PA. They look great.


----------



## pride5

*location*



shoeminator said:


> Where are you guys located, I live near Carlisle, PA. They look great.


Just north of annville on state route 934.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Nice looking products and shop....best of luck to a fellow Pennsylvanian . :thumbs_up


----------



## 1cbr_guy

Ya just GOTTA drill out the ends of the rods and put LED's in there. :teeth:


----------



## Chiller

Very cool looking stabs!:darkbeer:


----------



## PhilFree

*What Threading*

Are the weights threaded using 1/4", 5/16" or Other.
Thanks.

Also, any more definative/specific weight information?

And, thanks!


----------



## enjoythewild

Nice. phone number please , i want one.


----------



## ats

1cbr_guy said:


> Ya just GOTTA drill out the ends of the rods and put LED's in there. :teeth:


I like the way you think


----------



## panther08

Hey kyle its chris we shoot that two man money shoot back in the summer. I tould you that i wanted one and now there for sale so if i come up to the shop youll be able to fix me up right? Thanxs man hope to shoot with yall again


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Hoping to take pre-orders mid january thru the website and shipping soon there after. Thanks for all the interest......:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



PhilFree said:


> Are the weights threaded using 1/4", 5/16" or Other.
> Thanks.
> 
> Also, any more definative/specific weight information?
> 
> And, thanks!


all weights are 5/16" standard. Additional weights are 3/4oz a pc.


----------



## Corey Harting

Hi shooter, about time you posted these awsome stabilizers,when the boss going to have mine built? by the way how do you like that new PEARSON? See you at the shop , did you starting shooting spots yet? Corey Harting:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



Corey Harting said:


> Hi shooter, about time you posted these awsome stabilizers,when the boss going to have mine built? by the way how do you like that new PEARSON? See you at the shop , did you starting shooting spots yet? Corey Harting:thumbs_up:thumbs_up



The pearson is still impressing me.........:darkbeer: set up some indoor arrows tonight, will see how this goes for me. that spot sure does move around alot...ukey: Everything is coming together for the Boss, I"m sure it will not be long.


----------



## mathewsk

they have to be the best looking stabilizers on the market! Hope they shoot as good as they look and you will have a winner for sure! Make sure if any of you swataracreek guys come up to foxpro in lewistown to shoot, bring some of those stabs with!


----------



## mathewsk

*forgot*

could you list the wieghts for the different lengths? thanks.


----------



## 442fps

Prices ?


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



mathewsk said:


> they have to be the best looking stabilizers on the market! Hope they shoot as good as they look and you will have a winner for sure! Make sure if any of you swataracreek guys come up to foxpro in lewistown to shoot, bring some of those stabs with!




Will do. They work awesome, I've had my demo for over a year now!!!!


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

All our parts should be arriving in 4-7 weeks. Will be able to give you all more info when we get some built. Our demo models are alittle different then the new product.


----------



## 442fps

Again , whats the price of them ?


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



442fps said:


> Again , whats the price of them ?



pm sent.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Chiller

pride5 said:


> pm sent.....:darkbeer:


I'd like to know as well!


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

As soon as our suppliers get us all our costs, we will be able to let everyone know the cost for the stabilizers. I can say they will not be anymore then whats out there now. Thanks for all the interest.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Will have all pricing up by next week..........:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

pm's answered. Prices will be posted next week. To the dealers who contacted me, I will be getting your information to you next week also. Thanks again to all.


----------



## ShootingABN!

A flo green would look great on my 101st.......:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



ShootingABN! said:


> A flo green would look great on my 101st.......:darkbeer:


It can be done


----------



## Archery Insider

*stokerized owner*

We are working very hard to get all final steps in place to be fully operational by mid Jan. As soon as we get back from ATA show, we will be building 24/7.
G5 outdoors is working on the final modifications to our aliminum sleeves and should have the first shipment to our production facility very soon. Thanks for all the intrest we will keep you updated with the progress. Kyle


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

All pm's answered, prices will be posted this week............:thumbs_up


----------



## panther08

*ttt*

There good lookin and from the people that i have talked to that had there hands on the demos they are great. Cant beat the looks and the guys behind Stokerized are a good group of people and darn good shooters:darkbeer:


----------



## ChaseBaker

can u do Blaze Orange?


----------



## Archery Insider

*Stabilizer pricing*

All stabilizers will come with one end weight and one end cap w/ max jax.
Colors available: Transparent Blue, Ice Blue, Red, Amber, Green, Purple, Pink, Smoke and black
6" camo hunter MAP$43.99
11.5" hunter class MAP $79.99
18"-28" MAP $109.99
V-BAR 8", 10" MAP $65.99

We will be taking pre-orders online at swataracreekoutfitters.com in about 3 weeks Thanks, KYLE


----------



## Archery Insider

*Stabilizer Aprox Weights*

Here are some of the aprox. weights of the stabilizers. The finished product will vary slightly because of some small modifications to the aluminum components. 10" V-bar 5 5/8 oz
11.5" stab 6 1/2 oz
22" stab 10 1/4 oz


----------



## john edwards

awesome looking stabilizers and I'm sure they will work great! I was checking out "corporate headquarters" yesterday...These things are cool! I live 75 miles away and have beeen buying all my bows from Kyle for 4 years. He can set up and tune a bow better than any shop in the Lehigh Valley, and I've been to all of 'em.... I would recommend him without hesitation! 
BTW, I shot a new Pearson and I will be switching!!


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Pm's sent to the dealers that have contacted me. Looking forward to your business.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Pearson and Stokerized.


----------



## SMichaels

pride5 said:


> Pearson and Stokerized.


Great photograph, really makes your product pop up and look great. :shade:


----------



## iawoody2

Hey, great looking stabilizers. Could you let know availability direct and pricing? I am a 09 Pearson staff shooter located in Iowa.
Thanks,
Bob Wood


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Pm's anwered.....:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

all pm's answered.


----------



## kravguy

Glad to see this is coming together for you guys. They sure look good. When you get up and running I'll have to pick one up. 

Merry Christmas:darkbeer:


----------



## SPIKER_67

Nice


----------



## siucowboy

If I read a prior post right, the end is threaded so any type of standard weight could be added?


----------



## pride5

siucowboy said:


> If I read a prior post right, the end is threaded so any type of standard weight could be added?


:darkbeer:


----------



## asa1485

Absolutely great looking. Great way to customize a bow. Can not wait.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Thanks for all the interest from everyone. We will be taking resumes for pro staff. We are currently still waiting on supplies to start building our stabilizers. To those who are interest in being on pro staff, just keep an eye on the thread and I will post when we are ready for resume.
All pm's anwered.

Thanks, Shawn


----------



## JStrebin

Are going to have a website on these? I am very interested on what the colors


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



JStrebin said:


> Are going to have a website on these? I am very interested on what the colors


We have a website swataracreekoutfitters.com, the 2nd page for stokerized will be finished soon.


----------



## foamhunter77

*Stokerized Solid Aiming Solutions*

I am very interested in your product but before I go selling off my current xbrand$$$$, what real testing have you done to verify your claims of being more stable and vibration free??? "speed in which vibration is dispersed and eliminated is greatly increased" are your claims. Thanks and I look forward to your response.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



gsxrkiller said:


> I am very interested in your product but before I go selling off my current xbrand$$$$, what real testing have you done to verify your claims of being more stable and vibration free??? "speed in which vibration is dispersed and eliminated is greatly increased" are your claims. Thanks and I look forward to your response.


The material we are building them out of has had all the testing..:darkbeer:


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt man!


----------



## viperarcher

pride5 said:


> Pearson and Stokerized.


Great pic! I am interested in the back side rod mount you have on that pearson. Who makes that Mount for a side rod? is that an Aep mount?


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

that is an aep mount, we are working on one of our own.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Pm's answered.


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## XFHUNTER

Ttt cant what to see them in person


----------



## proXarchery

ttt


----------



## Jakeslush

*up*

Up!


----------



## Archery Insider

To all dealers wondering if we'll be at the ATA show this year the answer is yes but only as buyers for our pro shop, hopefully next we will have a booth for stokerized.


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Arrived at ATA will be back in four days........:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Pm's sent......:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5

*Ttt*

We are back for the ATA show. Finalized some things with G5 and should be building in 2 weeks. Stokerized has joined the fight against cancer, we will be involved in the Pink Arrow project.


----------



## z34mann

*sounds great*

all the news is good to hear. and I caint wait to get my set.


----------



## Archery Insider

Just would like to say thanks to all the great guys at Grace Enginering who are working hard to get us up and running. Thanks KYLE


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Pm's answered, We are just about ready to take orders and start shipping. A big thank you goes out to G5 and all others involved.


----------



## pride5

*colors*

Here's some pics of the colors we will be starting with.


----------



## Chiller

^^Nice!! I really like the blue!


----------



## amishracing

*What?*



ats said:


> I like the way you think


..........


----------



## amishracing

*What?*



1cbr_guy said:


> Ya just GOTTA drill out the ends of the rods and put LED's in there. :teeth:


Come on.... Its not a Honda Civic!


----------



## XFHUNTER

The colors look great 



pride5 said:


> here's some pics of the colors we will be starting with.


----------



## JStrebin

Looks awsome, looks like I might be ordering one shortly.


----------



## Jakeslush

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## SMichaels

Any update as to when the web page for odering will be ready?


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

We are hoping a week, week and a half.


----------



## SMichaels

pride5 said:


> We are hoping a week, week and a half.


Thanks. Hope you have a good hosting service because based on how good these look I think you are going to be getting a lot of orders.


----------



## brian smith

*Black color*



pride5 said:


> Here's some pics of the colors we will be starting with.


Is the black a little transparent or just a solid color?


----------



## wy budro

These do not look like anyone else's stabs, no chance of confusing them with anyone else. I like the looks that is for sure.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



brian smith said:


> Is the black a little transparent or just a solid color?


black is a solid color, not transparent.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



wy budro said:


> These do not look like anyone else's stabs, no chance of confusing them with anyone else. I like the looks that is for sure.



And they work as good as they look....:darkbeer:


----------



## scott poorman

*Impressive idea*

I was at Swatara Creek Outfitters on Saturday and got a look at Kyles stabilizer production area. I am not a target shooter, only hunt, but the Stokerized stabilizers are one of the sharpest looking new products I have seen. Kyle's attention to detail is second to none when it comes to anything to do with a bow. The quality of the components that are used to build these stabilizers is top notch. When these things start to be seen, they will sell themselves. I will have a camo version for the new Bowtech ! Congrats in advance for success --:darkbeer:


scott


----------



## panther08

They work as good as they look then there worth there weight in gold. Bump for a sweet lookin and workin stab. Heck it help Shawn win worlds lol Everyone should buy 1


----------



## B Squared

How stiff are they, do they compare to say an Easton A.C.E, or say a posten slim Jim. I have been messing around with my friends slim jim but it seems to have some vibration after drawing and after the shot, just dont like the flex and am a bit afraid to try something not made from metal again - but those things look freaking awesome.:thumbs_up


----------



## Archery Insider

Tha stabilizers at 28" have just a little flex to them. They do not wobble around like most others we have tested. The densisity of the stab really eats-up the vibration.
Thanks, Kyle


----------



## Archery Insider

*stabilizer weights*

6" Hunter 4 -3/4 oz, 8" V-bar 5-3/8 oz, 10" V-bar 6 oz, 11.5" 
HTR Target 6-7/8 oz, 18" Target 9-1/2 oz, 20" Target 10 oz, 22" Target 10-3/4 oz, 24" Target 11-3/8 oz, 26" Target 11-7/8 oz, 28" Target 12-1/2oz.
3/4 oz weight sold in addition in 2 packs to make longer or heavier.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Stokerized to offer free shipping in the United States.....:darkbeer:


----------



## bilongo

Nice looking stab, what is the diameter of the stab and weights are the same?


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Atten, Dealers if you are interest in carrying the stokerized stablilizers in your shop, please send or contact kyle with your information. The shop address is 


Swatara Creek Outfitters
535 N Route 934
Annville, PA 17003 

Phone 717-867-4995 12-8pm mon thru thursday. Friday 12-6pm, sat 9-4pm

we are looking at being operational in 2 weeks. Thanks for all the interest.

Shawn


----------



## Archery Insider

*ttt*

pm's answered


----------



## pride5

*Ttt*

Meet the staff, behind Stokerized Solid Aiming Solutions.
Left to Right Eric Kauffman-Director of R&D, Todd Sheetz-Manager IT, Kyle Stokes-President, Kirk Stokes VP operations, Shawn Lutz National Accounts\Marketing manager.


----------



## asa1485

Excellent! Nice to see the faces behind the scenes of something new and great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

All pm's anwered. We are real close to taking orders thru our website and building the stabilizers to ship. Thanks for all the interest from everyone!!!!!


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Pm's anwered, We should be building next week....:darkbeer:


----------



## brian smith

Can you do them with matt black instead of silver ends? I would like to get a set of the grey with matt black ends to match my blackout hoyt vantage pro. It came with grey and black strings.


----------



## Archery Insider

*Brian*

Black end sleeves and smoke grey is available. We started production this week and will be taking pre-orders at the Sportsman Show in Harrisburg Feb 7th-15th.
We will open up our web page the week of the Feb 16th to the public for orders. Get your orders in ASAP we have had alot of interest and high demands for our stabs. Thanks KYLE


----------



## Archery Insider

*ttt*

pm's answered


----------



## Jakeslush

*Picture*

Kyle, 
Can you post a picture a stabilizer with the black ends?


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

We will as soon as they come in. He built a purple one last night looks awesome. We will have a bunch of samples at the sportsman show in HBG. The little hunters black with camo sleeves will be sweet to.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

All our material has arrrived!!!!! We are starting to build!!!!!! Pre-orders will be taken at the Eastern Sports and Outdoors show in Harrisburg PA 17101 starting Feb. 7, 2009.....:darkbeer:


----------



## brian smith

can you email me when you are taking orders. im ready to buy.


----------



## Archery Insider

*Teaser*

Hot off the press, new Quest XPB 32" Bianary w/ I-Glide cable system and fully STOKERIZED w/ AP camo 6" hunter stab! Were Cranking'em Out! Kyle


----------



## Archery Insider

*Yo Brian*

Here are some pics of 11.5" IBO Hunter w/ black sleeves and smoke! Kyle


----------



## asa1485

Sweet looking indeed. Great looking product guys.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



brian smith said:


> can you email me when you are taking orders. im ready to buy.



will do.


----------



## kravguy

Looking good guys!

Looks like I need to get in and check these out, and try out the new bows


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

We now have the g5 quest bows, with the cable slide designed by Stokerized and G5. they are awesome. one less worry in the hunting woods....:darkbeer:


----------



## z34mann

*that mine*



Archery Insider said:


> Here are some pics of 11.5" IBO Hunter w/ black sleeves and smoke! Kyle


is that my side stab:tongue::thumbs_up


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



z34mann said:


> is that my side stab:tongue::thumbs_up


you got it.


----------



## Archery Insider

*If your the man, look the part....*

Here is a variety of our stabs... The sky is the limit with options (PAT Pending)
Kyle


----------



## z34mann

*really*



pride5 said:


> you got it.


really


----------



## Archery Insider

*Staff shooters*

Thanks for all the interest by staff shooters, we will start a new post once we have pro staff positions available, which will be soon. Thanks Kyle


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

TX4 with Stokerized Stabilizer....:darkbeer:


----------



## z34mann

*combo*

that is a sweet looking combo.


----------



## FuzzyD

pride5 said:


> TX4 with Stokerized Stabilizer....:darkbeer:


So , Is that the 11.5 " hunter class model ??


----------



## nitro stinger

Yes, That is 11.5 inch hunter class


----------



## tiner64

really luv' that stabilizer-connection piece :shade:

what degree/angle is it & will it be offered soon ???


----------



## nitro stinger

30deg. angle maybe we will offer them next year, have enough on the plate for this year


----------



## tiner64

nitro stinger said:


> 30deg. angle maybe we will offer them next year, have enough on the plate for this year


thanks for that reply buddy...

really cant wait to try out one of your "stabs" as well... lookin' very nice :darkbeer:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



nitro stinger said:


> 30deg. angle maybe we will offer them next year, have enough on the plate for this year


just a little typo, its either 17, 20, or 23 degree.....:darkbeer:


----------



## XFHUNTER

Can u put up more pics of the green


----------



## nitro stinger

yeah,will try to get some more up


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

To all that want to order stabilizers, We are taking pre-paid orders starting the week of Feb 7, 2007 at the Eastern Sports and Outdoors show in Harrisburg PA 17107. Come visit our booth 1516 in the archery arena. For anyone that can make the show, this is the time to order. 

For everyone else, orders can be place thru our website the week of February 16 2009. I will post when we are back from the show and the website is up and running. Sorry to those who cannot make the show and want to order. The response has been great and we are working as hard as we can to get everything ready. 

Thanks from the Stokerized Team.


----------



## travski

pride5 said:


> To all that want to order stabilizers, We are taking pre-paid orders starting the week of Feb 7, 2007 at the Eastern Sports and Outdoors show in Harrisburg PA 17107. Come visit our booth 1516 in the archery arena. For anyone that can make the show, this is the time to order.
> 
> For everyone else, orders can be place thru our website the week of February 16 2009. I will post when we are back from the show and the website is up and running. Sorry to those who cannot make the show and want to order. The response has been great and we are working as hard as we can to get everything ready.
> 
> Thanks from the Stokerized Team.


Good Luck at the show


----------



## travski

ttt


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

The booth is set up and ready to go. To everyone interested in ordering. We are at the show starting this saturday. Pm's and email's may not get answered timely for the next week. I will apologize now for any inconvenience. If you're at the show please stop by and order. For everyone else, watch the thread the week of february 16, I will post when our website is ready for your orders. thanks to all and we will be back in a week....:darkbeer:


----------



## z34mann

*bump*

just a little bumb to the top


----------



## alfabuck

I just ordered my 11.5'' IBO smoke and black one at the show today.What an awsome product in looks and craftsmanship.:thumbs_up


----------



## nitro stinger

Thanks for your order, hope you like it. 
We had a good response and took some orders on the first day of the show


----------



## Jakeslush

*New stabilizer*

Picked up my 11.5 red and black stabilizer today at the show. What an awesome product. I will post pictures as soon as I can. Congrats to Kyle and his team for a job well done.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

pic of booth


----------



## Jakeslush

Jakeslush said:


> Picked up my 11.5 red and black stabilizer today at the show. What an awesome product. I will post pictures as soon as I can. Congrats to Kyle and his team for a job well done.


Here's my 82nd with a Stokerized stabilizer!!! All I can say is "SWEET"


----------



## SMichaels

I can't wait for these to be available for purchase on the web sight, they look amazing. What is the total weight of the 11.5"?


----------



## McDawg

I placed my order today at the show 11.5" smoke with the camo ends. This is a high quality stab.:thumbs_up

Thanks again guys.


----------



## asa1485

Jakeslush said:


> Here's my 82nd with a Stokerized stabilizer!!! All I can say is "SWEET"


Saweet!!


----------



## alfabuck

:bump:for an awsome product!


----------



## damnyankee

Met the boys at the show on Sunday...Nice guys real nice product.

I will be switching to these soon.:wink:


----------



## Archery Insider

Thanks to everyone that has already placed their orders. We are having an awsome show and are getting alot of great feedback from general public, target shooters as well as hunters. We'll get those orders out by the latest on tues 17th! Thanks, Kyle


----------



## alfabuck

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## travski

alfabuck said:


> ttt:thumbs_up


bttt


----------



## XFHUNTER

Bump for the night


----------



## Archer 1

I got to see these at the show on Wednesday and you have to see them to believe them.They are unlike anything else out there and the colors are amazing.The end pieces are flawlessly finished.The pics dont do them justice!


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



Archer 1 said:


> I got to see these at the show on Wednesday and you have to see them to believe them.They are unlike anything else out there and the colors are amazing.The end pieces are flawlessly finished.The pics dont do them justice!




thanks.....:darkbeer:


----------



## alfabuck

:RockOn:A bump for the most awsome stabilizers i've ever seen. So excited to get mine. I can't wait to show it off at some local shoots.


----------



## alfabuck

Going up!


----------



## archer66

ive had mine for over 2 weeks now, love it , very well made product


----------



## alfabuck

Up!:darkbeer:


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

Should be available for sale on web site real soon. Just waiting on credit card processor, who is closed today for Presidents' Day. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## xringbob

thanks for the stabilizer you guys are killer to deal with cant wait to get out to your shop to shoot with you guy


----------



## alfabuck

xringbob said:


> thanks for the stabilizer you guys are killer to deal with cant wait to get out to your shop to shoot with you guy


Congrats Bob on that 2nd place in Harrisburg , we'll both be shooting Stokers now.:wink:


----------



## KylePA

Had the chance to look at your stabilizers at the show. They look great and am definitly interested in picking up one for my AT edition GT500, when do you think you will have any heavier weights available?


----------



## pride5

KylePA said:


> Had the chance to look at your stabilizers at the show. They look great and am definitly interested in picking up one for my AT edition GT500, when do you think you will have any heavier weights available?


They are in the works now, I will post when they become available. Thanks

Shawn


----------



## alfabuck

Bump. They are worth the wait.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

show orders, shipping tonight.........:darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Ordered one for the wife at the show cant wait to get it and test it on mine.

oooppppss

I mean get on her bow:mg:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

All orders from the show have been built and shipped. thanks to all


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks guys looking forward to mine.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Holy cow thats quick.

When did they ship out? I live close maybe I could get it tomorrow:wink:


----------



## nitro stinger

THE GENERAL said:


> Holy cow thats quick.
> 
> When did they ship out? I live close maybe I could get it tomorrow:wink:


Shipped out @ 1:00, might get it tomorrow
Thanks again for the order:wink:


----------



## crem72

is the website up for sales yet, have tried to call several times today but cant get an answer, left a message


----------



## THE GENERAL

nitro stinger said:


> Shipped out @ 1:00, might get it tomorrow
> Thanks again for the order:wink:



Hmmmmm I just might bought something from an At'er from Landisville and shipped yesterday and got it today so its lookin good to get it tomorrow.


----------



## PAstringking

haha....no wonder i noticed those stabs in Swatara Creek. i thought they looked familiar. Great shop :thumbs_up Kyle is good people

good luck with your business


----------



## nitro stinger

crem72 said:


> is the website up for sales yet, have tried to call several times today but cant get an answer, left a message


you can order online now, just checked.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Go to the online catalog to place orders, heres the link http://www.swataracreekoutfitters.com/catalog.html

we are up and running......:darkbeer:


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

The wait is over and orders can be placed online...pictures of stabilizers will be coming soon. If you want to see the colors the link is found on the main Stokerized page at the bottom. Thanks for being patient.


----------



## alfabuck

Just ordered my fiance a black and pink 11.5er. Shot my buddy xringbob's last night , it's awesome.


----------



## crem72

*bump*

Hey just ordered my stab, the guys are great to deal with, really need to check these out


----------



## alfabuck

Got mine! AAAWWWSSSOOOMMMEE!!!!!!!!!!already hitting asprins at 80 yds.:tongue::wink:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

all orders from today have been built and shipped.....:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

all pm's anwered, keep those orders coming....:wink:


----------



## Bertsboy

*pay pal*

Any chance you will start accepting paypal for payment?


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



Bertsboy said:


> Any chance you will start accepting paypal for payment?


we take credit card on our website and no fees. Ordering is in my signature.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Got my wifes today that we ordered at the show will post pics soon as I can.

Great looking Stabilizer!!!!!! Cant wait to shoot it. I mean her shoot it. LOL


----------



## McDawg

Got mine yesterday.

Thanks guys


----------



## z34mann

*order*

got mine ordered today I caint wait.


----------



## alfabuck

My 11 and a halfer is awsome.It shoots as good as it looks.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Here is a pick of the Wife's Stokerized Equalizer. Think that it looks pretty sharp.


----------



## z34mann

*looks great*

that bow tech looks great.


----------



## THE GENERAL

And thats with my photography LOL it looks even better in person.


----------



## gobblemg

My wife got hers today and it looks great.


----------



## nitro stinger

*ttt*

Thanks for the Orders keep em' coming


----------



## alfabuck

My fiance and i shot our first 3d shoot in our lives this weekend using our Stokers at Reading archers and loved them. I represented wearing my Stoker shirt and we put in pretty good scores for our first shoot.I just got my best friend to order the 11 and a halfer in green.Awesome products, proud to shoot them.:thumbs_up


----------



## Jakeslush

*Back up*

Up top for a great bunch of guys an even a better product.


----------



## crem72

Got mine on Monday, they look great, will update after first 3D.


----------



## Archery Insider

*factory update*

Just got off the phone with the guys from Grace Eng. they are going to run some of our aluminum weights in stainless to add additional weight for the guys who want their stab heavier. Thanks to all shooters who already ordered their stokerized stabilizers, we hope your happy with the fit and finish as well as the performance. We have been shipping all the orders within one day, we hope to keep it that way! Also, all staff shooters that have previously contacted us we are trying to touch base with everyone, if you did not here back from us for some reason please give us a call. Thanks again, KYLE


----------



## alfabuck

Here is a picture of my 11 1/2 inch smoke and black Stoker on my Captain.My first real 3d shoot ever last weekend i tied for 6th place with my Stoker which isn't that bad for only shooting a back tension for a week.:wink:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

pm's answered.....:darkbeer:


----------



## z34mann

*got mine*

I just got to shoot bout a half a game with mine. dropped 5xs thats good for me. my first impressions when seeing them was OMG these things are cool. the pics don't do them justice. I will base this off of my stealth stab.( which until now I thought was the best) on hand shock it takes just bout all of it out. (which I would say is bout the same) but the remaining shock is diff then with the stealth. better diff. you can kinda feel the stab eating it up. I don't mean that in a neg way at all, it is just really hard to explain. And it quietens the shot by bout half as much more. I have been use to wieght forward and these are not like that. but they settle in very very very nice. that is the best part of them, they really seem to eat up all of the shaking when I first draw. It makes the bow hold still very fast. that is my fav part.

craftmanship 10
looks 10
hand shock 9.5
sound damp 9.8


and shawn is great to work with. Alltho I gave it a 9.5 on hand shock I would rate the stealth just below. and since there is still some you cannot say it is perfect. and the same for sound. I would imagine that no bow or product will ever have none but just in case I have to drop them a few tenths. if you are in the market for a new stab I would highly recomend them, and if not keep them in mind for when you are, with this kind of quality they are here to stay, and I am so happy to be apart of them.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

all pm's and emails anwered.......:darkbeer:


----------



## crem72

*results*

Well here we go, still haven't shot any competitions yet but have been shooting alot in the yard. To begin with I have both a 6 in and an eleven and a halfer. They both look great. A really good looking product, top notch quality. And the performance is awesome, these things work, can't say that it has quieted my bow down but it does seem to take what little vibration I felt before away. I shoot a Mathews DXT, 70#, 27.5 in DL. so there wasn't alot of vibration or shock to say to begin with. But what I could feel is now gone. I will be shooting several tournaments in the near future and looking forward to showing off these great looking stabilizers. Feel free to pm me wiith any questions you may have.

Chad:thumbs_up


----------



## z34mann

*1 last update*

last night I shot my highest x count ever. 51x that is 7x over my average. and that is the first game I have shot since I got my new stabs on my bow. I am very impressed


----------



## meatman76

heres my new stoker setup just need some back bars yet and i will be set.


----------



## z34mann

*sweet*

that is a great looking rig


----------



## meatman76

z34mann said:


> that is a great looking rig


thanks!!!!!...it shoots as good as it looks too!!


----------



## mathewsman1969

*my stokerized*

just got mine in red i love it


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

all pm's anwered..:darkbeer:

all those bow's are looking sweet, thanks for posting pictures guys.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Jakeslush

meatman76 said:


> heres my new stoker setup just need some back bars yet and i will be set.


Dave, Nice looking set up man. That Stoker stab set's it off just the right way.


----------



## crem72

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

pm's anwered.


----------



## crem72

those are all great looking setups guys, love the green fade


----------



## Archery Insider

*Stokerized Trailer*

Just picked up the 24' trailer that will be the Stokerized road trailer. As soon as this weather breaks will start working on getting it ready to hit the road. We're looking forward to showing our product at some of the ASA and IBO shoots. We'll keep you updated on the progress with some pics! Kyle.


----------



## crem72

*shows*

sounds great can't wait to get to meet everyone in person, keep us posted on what shows you will be attending and if you make it out to the Ia/Ill. area.


----------



## Jakeslush

*Good to hear*

Can't wait to see pictures. I'm sure it will be top of the line.


----------



## Jakeslush

*Up top*

Back up!


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

The latest to be Stokerized.......GT500


----------



## Matt / PA

Archery Insider said:


> Just picked up the 24' trailer that will be the Stokerized road trailer. As soon as this weather breaks will start working on getting it ready to hit the road. We're looking forward to showing our product at some of the ASA and IBO shoots. We'll keep you updated on the progress with some pics! Kyle.


Anyone interested in a new stabilizer needs to give these a try, they've not only been tested thoroughly for performance, but Kyle and his group of staff shooters are some of the best shooters in PA (The state and country for that matter) as well as people in general ,and they know what good equipment is all about.
These aren't some slapped together gimmick by someone who doesn't know what it takes to be a good shooter, they're the real deal.

His stuff is first rate and you'd do well to stop by and see that trailer or order one sight unseen.:thumbs_up


----------



## z34mann

*i second*

2nd:thumbs_up


----------



## crem72

*ttt*

these stabs do work great guys, and they look great also, they are very well made,


----------



## kravguy

Bump to the front for Kyle and the gang


----------



## pride5

*tttt*

G5 is working on maching our steel weights, should have them very soon..:darkbeer:


----------



## elk stalker

Those are cool lookin!


----------



## crem72

elk stalker said:


> Those are cool lookin!



They work as well as they look, great bunch of guys also, very helpfull, when I placed my order, they had it out the next day. Had good results right away, got expensive, had to quite shooting to the same point of aim:wink:


----------



## ibjpn

Up TTT for a great looking product. I will try and stop by and check them out next week.


----------



## meatman76

just order the finishing touches today for my z34.


----------



## nitro stinger

meatman76 said:


> just order the finishing touches today for my z34.


Those will look sweet on there, built them Today.
Thanks for your order!
:darkbeer:


----------



## mathewsk

*Ordered*

a 24" main stab. and a 8" v-bar with weights yesterday all blacked out, will post a review when I recieve them..:shade:


----------



## alfabuck

A popular Stoker hang out.:tongue:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



mathewsk said:


> a 24" main stab. and a 8" v-bar with weights yesterday all blacked out, will post a review when I recieve them..:shade:


Your order has been built and shipped.....thanks and enjoy......:darkbeer:


----------



## mathewsk

no, thankyou!


----------



## Archery Insider

All those rigs look great we appreciate all the positive feedback. We are building up a good amount of inventory for the Camp Mac Bow Hunter Fest. We have a booth inside the registration hall and will have stabilizers to sell on the spot. Stop by and check'em out. Thanks Kyle


----------



## meatman76

nitro stinger said:


> Those will look sweet on there, built them Today.
> Thanks for your order!
> :darkbeer:


Here is the finished product


----------



## nitro stinger

*sweet!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



Archery Insider said:


> All those rigs look great we appreciate all the positive feedback. We are building up a good amount of inventory for the Camp Mac Bow Hunter Fest. We have a booth inside the registration hall and will have stabilizers to sell on the spot. Stop by and check'em out. Thanks Kyle


camp mac located in brickerville (lititz) pa 17543


----------



## alfabuck

Ordered another one in purple 11.5" with polished ends.:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## mathewsk

*Wow*

Got my stabs in the mail today, they look flawless... I will post pics and review once I get them set up... Just threw the front stab on and went outside and the bow just sits there, and shot a couple shots and I could not feel any vibes or kicks coming from my bow........SO far so good!


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



alfabuck said:


> Ordered another one in purple 11.5" with polished ends.:thumbs_up:wink:


built and shipped........:darkbeer: thanks for the ordered.


----------



## alfabuck

Going up 4 the night. Get Stoked!:shade:


----------



## z34mann

*great*

this is a great product


----------



## meatman76

ttt for a great product


----------



## crem72

*ttt*

back to the top


----------



## mathewsk

*my review...*

of my stokerized 24" main and 8" side bar stabilizers.. Fit and finish is awsome, deadens bow vibes great, balances bow very well with purchase of extra weights if needed. I would rate these stabs right up next to any other major manufacturer, doinker, shrewd,vibracheck,etc.......... her are some pics of my set-up on my Elite XLR. So if anyone is in the market for a new stab. for open clas I would highly reccommend getting STOKED! This is my unbias opinion, I do not know Kyle and the boys at swatara creek personally, and since I needed a new open class set-up, I figured I would give the new stokerized stabilizer company a try.


----------



## pride5

mathewsk said:


> of my stokerized 24" main and 8" side bar stabilizers.. Fit and finish is awsome, deadens bow vibes great, balances bow very well with purchase of extra weights if needed. I would rate these stabs right up next to any other major manufacturer, doinker, shrewd,vibracheck,etc.......... her are some pics of my set-up on my Elite XLR. So if anyone is in the market for a new stab. for open clas I would highly reccommend getting STOKED! This is my unbias opinion, I do not know Kyle and the boys at swatara creek personally, and since I needed a new open class set-up, I figured I would give the new stokerized stabilizer company a try.



Sweet pics and a great review. This is the kind of feedback we are looking for unbias and honest. Thanks from stokerized.....:darkbeer:


----------



## z34mann

*to the top*

the best stab needs to stay at the top


----------



## xringbob

ttt


----------



## mathewsk

bump to the top, great stabilizers here!!!!


----------



## mathewsk

*if anyone is interested...*

I need to sell my newly purchased set-up, it is at a discounted price too.. here is the link from the free classifieds...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=892601

black on black, 24" with a 8" side bar.... with weights... paid full price of $247 and change....


----------



## alfabuck

lets put this back to the top.


----------



## Archery Insider

Thanks to all that purchased stabs at the 3-D fest. We have several new dealers that are selling our stabs. Mactown Outfitters, Gregs Archery, KJ's Pro Archery, Baker's Archery, And Ephrata Archery are some of our newest dealers. Checkem out! Thanks Kyle


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

pms answered..:darkbeer:


----------



## xringbob

*just shot a 300 60x's with mine*

:shade:[/ATTACH]


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



xringbob said:


> :shade:[/ATTACH]


Great shooting.:darkbeer:


----------



## crem72

xringbob said:


> :shade:[/ATTACH]


great shooting!!!


----------



## Jakeslush

*nice*

Nice shooting.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

The lastest bow to be stokerized......:darkbeer:
Elite Z28.....sweet


----------



## Jakeslush

Good looking bow. I like the blue, definetly sweet looking.


----------



## applearcher

I picked up a 11.5 inch camo/orange stabizier at Ephrata Archery yesterday. Looks great on my 2007 commander. My bow feels balanced in my hand now not heavy. Can't wait to see how I do at a 3-D shoot. Thanks for a great stabilizer Kyle.


----------



## meatman76

applearcher said:


> I picked up a 11.5 inch camo/orange stabizier at Ephrata Archery yesterday. Looks great on my 2007 commander. My bow feels balanced in my hand now not heavy. Can't wait to see how I do at a 3-D shoot. Thanks for a great stabilizer Kyle.


just ordered one of those camo and orange ones myself....


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



meatman76 said:


> just ordered one of those camo and orange ones myself....


Shipping it now, will go tom. morning thanks for the order....:thumbs_up


----------



## crem72

ttt


----------



## alfabuck

Just ordered our 5th Stoker, all black 11.5"er. Can't wait to put it on my new AM35. Keep up the good work guys and i'm on my way to buying into a staff position.:tongue::wink:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



alfabuck said:


> Just ordered our 5th Stoker, all black 11.5"er. Can't wait to put it on my new AM35. Keep up the good work guys and i'm on my way to buying into a staff position.:tongue::wink:


Your order will be shipped tom. thanks for all of them so far!!!!!! sent you a pm....:darkbeer:


----------



## meatman76

alfabuck said:


> Just ordered our 5th Stoker, all black 11.5"er. Can't wait to put it on my new AM35. Keep up the good work guys and i'm on my way to buying into a staff position.:tongue::wink:


you too!!! im over 400.00 invested in a staff position already!!!!!!lol!!!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

As soon as i get my 2 new bows i'll post pictures of all my Stokerized rigs together.:wink:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



alfabuck said:


> As soon as i get my 2 new bows i'll post pictures of all my Stokerized rigs together.:wink:


Sounds Good.....:darkbeer:


----------



## meatman76

here's yet another pic of a stokerized rig.(Justin) shooting his new PSE bowmadness XL


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Looks Great.......:darkbeer:


----------



## alfabuck

Nice lookin' stab.:thumbs_up


----------



## alfabuck

Just received my black 11.5'', flawless as expected. Shot the Limerick money shoot this weekend and the Stokers put us in 13 th place. Not bad considering it was an unlimited shoot out to 50yds. unmarked. Took the highest score with all hunter class equipment. 208 on 20 targets. Had a bad first half.


----------



## alfabuck

A few of my "Hunter Class" Stokerized set ups. Just got the Drenny LD today and it is a tack driver and it looks awesome with the all black Stoker. I gave Steph my purple one so i'll probably be getting another black one soon.


----------



## alfabuck

Good morning bump.


----------



## pride5

alfabuck said:


> Good morning bump.


your shirts should be there today...:darkbeer:


----------



## alfabuck

You da man.


----------



## ricksmathew

Waiting on my Z 28 to come home and then I will post up some pics of my Stokerized Elites!


----------



## alfabuck

Got them thanks guys.


----------



## crem72

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Stokerized Owner Kyle Stokes

PA Turkey 23lbs, 10" beard, 1" spurs...15yards.....Quest XPB...THUUUUUMMP!!


----------



## alfabuck

Congradulations on a nice tom Kyle. That thing is a ostrich man.


----------



## Jakeslush

*Nice bird*

Congrats Kyle. Sweet bird man!!!


----------



## ricksmathew

Nice gobbler Kyle, congrats!


----------



## alfabuck

Stoker team member Xringbob took 1st in Delaware state championship and IBO world qualifyer in HC. I took 7th in HC with my Stoker after blowing my last 5 shots:thumbs_do. My fiance Steph took 1st in female HC using her Stoker. And Joe Speyerer also qualified for the worlds using his Stoker. We represented for the Stokerized team in DE. Here is some new pics of Steph's AM32 , my AM35 and Drenny LD Stokerized.


----------



## ricksmathew

alfabuck said:


> Stoker team member Xringbob took 1st in Delaware state championship and IBO world qualifyer in HC. I took 7th in HC with my Stoker after blowing my last 5 shots:thumbs_do. My fiance Steph took 1st in female HC using her Stoker. And Joe Speyerer also qualified for the worlds using his Stoker. We represented for the Stokerized team in DE. Here is some new pics of Steph's AM32 , my AM35 and Drenny LD Stokerized.




Great shooting , congrats to all!


----------



## Archery Insider

*ttt*

Congrats to all, awesome shooting... we love the bows they look great. Thanks Kyle


----------



## MR get greedy

I also did well at Delaware took first in ahc with my all black stock. Love this stab and can't wait for the triple crown so I can bring them another belt buckle. Keep up the good work Kyle and wish I could be part of the team.


----------



## alfabuck

Here is a group photo from the NC100 world qualifier on Saturday. From left is Joey,Xringbob, Steph(1hotdoe), and me. We brought the Stokers out in force this weekend.


----------



## alfabuck

MR get greedy said:


> I also did well at Delaware took first in ahc with my all black stock. Love this stab and can't wait for the triple crown so I can bring them another belt buckle. Keep up the good work Kyle and wish I could be part of the team.


Congrats on an awesome score in AHC. Impressive man. Good luck at the triple crown.


----------



## ricksmathew

Get Stokerized!


----------



## alfabuck

My Stokerized AM 35. Still a virgin to any 3ds....


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

sweet....:darkbeer:


----------



## alfabuck

Well, I just ordered my 6th Stoker , this time in purple and black ends. The silver ends on my other one just doesn't do it for me on an all black bow.


----------



## Darton01

*ttt
:thumbs_up*


----------



## sloughdawg

HELP...LOL I just recieved my stabilizer!!! very nice product....just one problem, I ordered the 11.5 blue with silver ends and I am wanting possibly the blue Ice which is a light blue in color...can this be swapped...again HELP thanks.


----------



## Out West

*Stoker Stabilizer Weight Question????*

Is there heavier weight options? I was looking at the weight configurations on the website (mainly for a 10" stabilizer), but they didn't go very heavy. Even with 3 weights, it only went to like 8 oz, but also extended the stabilizer quite a bit past 10". Just wondered if there were heavier weights available that still kept it around the 10" mark?


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Yes G5 is making us stainless steel weights...We will post when they are available.

pm's sent.


----------



## ricksmathew

I will have to get a few of those Stainless Steel weights when they come in.


----------



## Archery Insider

sloughdawg said:


> HELP...LOL I just recieved my stabilizer!!! very nice product....just one problem, I ordered the 11.5 blue with silver ends and I am wanting possibly the blue Ice which is a light blue in color...can this be swapped...again HELP thanks.


Just give me a call at the shop 717 867-4995 and we'll swap it out for you. Just have it sent back. Thanks Kyle


----------



## alfabuck

ttt


----------



## Darton01

:up:
:ninja:


----------



## Jakeslush

*Back up*

Back to the top for a great product.


----------



## alfabuck

Big Ups to Kyle, Shawn and the gang. Keep up the good work.


----------



## alfabuck

I'm gonna be getting a pair of mini Stokers for my riser mounted vbar soon.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



alfabuck said:


> I'm gonna be getting a pair of mini Stokers for my riser mounted vbar soon.


You are the leading Stock holder....:darkbeer:


----------



## alfabuck

I know i just ordered a set of shorty's for my vbars and an 18"er. People the economy's failing and Stokers stocks are throught the roof.


----------



## nitro stinger

*Check It Out!!!!*

My New Stokerized Quest XPB :darkbeer:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

That there is a Bear and Ohio big buck Killer......come on November


----------



## ibjpn

Pride5 How close does stokerized AP Camo match to the Pearson APG?

thanks


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

I think the AP camo mathces the Pearson pretty well. In fact I have an 09 TX-4 with a Stokerized 6 inch hunter orange color with the AP camo sleeves. The orange looks great with the Pearson logo. I will try to remember to take a few pics and post for you. Pride5, what do you think on the camo match, you see more of them than me?


----------



## pride5

ibjpn said:


> Pride5 How close does stokerized AP Camo match to the Pearson APG?
> 
> thanks


It matches perfect, my tx4 has a camo sleeve and amber stokerized stabilizer. the camo matches and the amber matches the flame on the limbs. I have a picture of it on this thread somewhere..


----------



## Darton01

nitro stinger said:


> My New Stokerized Quest XPB :darkbeer:


That looks great. Maybe some custom blue/black laminated grips would really set it off.:greenwithenvy:


----------



## alfabuck

Was up the shop today, got a 22" smoke stab. and 2-6'' Smoke drag bars for my AM35.I'll post pics of this beast when i get it together.


----------



## alfabuck

Here is my newest creation,courtesy of the Stokerized crew............


----------



## crem72

thats a sweet looking rig alfa, keep up the good work guys, will hopefully be adding to the list of accomplishments shortly, local 3D's will start kicking off real soon, best of luck to all.


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks Crem, good luck on the 3d trail this year. Heres a cool shot from the front of my AM. Can you tell i'm laidoff and have nothing better to do? LOL!


----------



## ricksmathew

TTT for some great stabs!


----------



## Archery Insider

*trailer update*

The trailer is going to be stokerized end of next week, stay tuned for pics. It will turn heads, don't hurt your neck! Kyle


----------



## ricksmathew

Can't wait to see the trailer!


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

*Truck and Trailer*

Is the truck going to match the trailer?


----------



## ricksmathew

The truck is pretty nice already!


----------



## meatman76

heres my wifes new gt500 stokerized!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Archery Insider

Great looking rig, thanks for the cool pics.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Sweet......:darkbeer:


----------



## Archery Insider

*stainless weights*

We now have are stainless polished weights in stock. By mid week will should have the black and camo in stock. Each 3/4" weight will add a full 2 Oz. to your stabilizer. The web page shopping cart will be updated soon and all color options will hopefully be ready to ship by the end of next week. As soon as I have some time, I will also update the length and weight configuration chart online. This will allow you to see how long and heavy the stab will be with 1, 2 or 3 stainless weights. Thanks Kyle


----------



## alfabuck

ttt


----------



## alfabuck

Little mornin' bump for some awesome stabs.


----------



## Jakeslush

*Stokerized teams take 1st and 2nd.*

Two Stokerized teams take 1st(Jersey boys) and 2nd(Ephrata Boys) in the HC at Adamstown's 2 man event this last week end. Both teams shot a 336 with a 326 being the next closest team. Congrats.


----------



## alfabuck

Good shooting Jakeslush, it came down to the wire man but made for an exciting shoot. It was nice seeing 4 Stokers going head to head.Hopefully we both keep putting the Stokers in the winning circle.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



Jakeslush said:


> Two Stokerized teams take 1st(Jersey boys) and 2nd(Ephrata Boys) in the HC at Adamstown's 2 man event this last week end. Both teams shot a 336 with a 326 being the next closest team. Congrats.


congrats to all the stokerized shooters............:darkbeer:


----------



## Archery Insider

Great shoot guys, way to make a statement!


----------



## panther08

Klye congrats with your shooters from Jersey them boyz are great shooters and really cool guys.


----------



## Darton01

*Happy Memorial Day*
and a bump ttt.


----------



## alfabuck

panther08 said:


> Klye congrats with your shooters from Jersey them boyz are great shooters and really cool guys.


You fellas can all shoot your butts off too.It was a pleasure meeting all you guys and can't wait to shoot with you guys again. TTT for Stokerized Stabilizers.


----------



## crem72

Congratulations to all you guys out east, way to represent a great product, I will be shooting my first 3D this weekend at a local event, will be the first one the group is hosting and I am hoping to make a good showing using my Stokerized stabs. Keep up the good shooting everyone.


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

*Trailer Update?*

Any update or pics on the new trailer?


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



PSUAlumLeb said:


> Any update or pics on the new trailer?


Will be coming soon, have some sample pics, nothing finalized yet....:darkbeer:


----------



## crem72

*ttt*

good luck this weekend to everyone shooting


----------



## alfabuck

Back up.I'm ready to order my next one now.Its been 3 weeks since i bought one.:mg:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



alfabuck said:


> Back up.I'm ready to order my next one now.Its been 3 weeks since i bought one.:mg:


You the man


----------



## meatman76

bump for the future of bow stabilization.........the best out there!!!!!!!!!good work Kyle and the gang.


----------



## crem72

*ttt*

just ordered 3 more, can't wait to get them and see how the new colors look on the bow.


----------



## meatman76

crem72 said:


> just ordered 3 more, can't wait to get them and see how the new colors look on the bow.


make sure you put some pics up!!!!!!!!


----------



## meatman76

I started a stokerized shooters social group,so feel free to join and express your opinions and show off your setups thanks. Heres the link to get there...........http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=179 thanks!





MEATMAN76


----------



## panther08

Hey guys thanx for building a great stabs, Just got one for my wife and she loves it there is a pic posted on the women forum. but ill try to post more pic on here for yall to see. Thanks again kyle and shawn and the rest of the crew


----------



## alfabuck

Steph's been tearing it up with her Stokers.So far this year she took first in FHC in the De. State Championships and 2nd in the NY State Championships. When you throwing one on your rig Panther?


----------



## damnyankee

They look great, but not real impressed. Bought a set front stabe and side bar, front cracked after about three days. They both spin inside of the aluminum ends. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



damnyankee said:


> They look great, but not real impressed. Bought a set front stabe and side bar, front cracked after about three days. They both spin inside of the aluminum ends. Thanks but no thanks.


First I heard of this, send me a pm or call the shop. We will take care of it. Pm sent.


----------



## ricksmathew

I figured Kyle would see this and take care of it, very nice person to work with!


----------



## alfabuck

Great shooting today Kyle and Shawn. You guys were on fire man.Way to represent with them Stokers.


----------



## meatman76

great job guy's, maybe someday i will be that good!!!!!!!!


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



pride5 said:


> First I heard of this, send me a pm or call the shop. We will take care of it. Pm sent.



Todd will be at erie. Let us know what you want us to do. Sent a pm waiting to here from you.....:darkbeer:


----------



## ricksmathew

When are we going to see the trailer pics ?


----------



## crem72

ttt


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



ricksmathew said:


> When are we going to see the trailer pics ?


Working on it everyday, soon, real soon..:darkbeer:


----------



## meatman76

ttt


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Stokerized staff shooter Eric Kauffman Kills 2 awesome bears. He Shot a 350lb bear with 19" P&Y Skull shot on ground @ 10 yds as he came at us when we were checking the bait(all on video). Also shot a beautiful 200lb cream colored bear. Awesome hunt saw lots of bears. 10 of the 16 bears shot in the three weeks made P&Y.


----------



## ricksmathew

Awesome bears and would really like to see the video!!


----------



## nitro stinger

Thanks, I will have a video at the shop as soon as I get it put on a dvd


----------



## meatman76

ttt


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

Nice bears...can't wait to see the video at the shop. Where were you at when you got them?


----------



## nitro stinger

Alberta, Canada with Interlake Safaris


----------



## alfabuck

Congrats on some nice bears man, awesome bow kills.That'll be one expensive taxidermy bill...LOL!


----------



## pride5

*Ttt*

The boss man is on alittle vacation the next couple of days, anyone needing anything PM or Email me, thanks......:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

pm's answered.


----------



## meatman76

up-up and away!!!!!!!!


----------



## Archery Insider

*Lost Camo*

We will have Lost Camo in a few weeks! Thanks kyle


----------



## meatman76

maybe mossy oak treestand for the new pse bows?


----------



## alfabuck

ttt


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Trailor's coming along, will be ready soon.....:darkbeer:


----------



## alfabuck

pride5 said:


> Trailor's coming along, will be ready soon.....:darkbeer:


I know its gonna look sick when its done.


----------



## ricksmathew

Bump for the Stoker Crew!


----------



## Archery Insider

*update*

Stokerized will be an exhibitor at ATA trade show 2010 in Columbus Ohio. Booth #755.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## nitro stinger

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Archery Insider

Yes its Sunday morning, and we're working on the rig. All great things take time! Not enough days in the year.


----------



## Jakeslush

*Up top*

Back to the top for a great stabilizer.


----------



## Catmann19

*New Quest w/ Stokerizer*

Can't wait to get my hands on my new Quest XPB topped off with the coolest stabilizer on the market. STOKERIZER !!!


----------



## alfabuck

The Stokers will be out in force at Palmyra this Saturday!!!


----------



## crem72

TTT, thanks guys for a great stabilizer and the great customer service,


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



alfabuck said:


> The Stokers will be out in force at Palmyra this Saturday!!!


Make us Proud.........:darkbeer:


----------



## Archery Insider

ttt


----------



## ricksmathew

How is the trailer coming along, any pics yet?


----------



## z34mann

*great*

after several months with my set, i love them just as much as i did the 1st day. these things are great


----------



## Archery Insider

Trailer looks awsome inside, did not get the outside done yet; we will post pics when the trailer is complete! We have been working very hard on some new 2010 products to be released at the ATA show.


----------



## ricksmathew

Archery Insider said:


> Trailer looks awsome inside, did not get the outside done yet; we will post pics when the trailer is complete! We have been working very hard on some new 2010 products to be released at the ATA show.



:thumbs_up Thanks Kyle!


----------



## alfabuck

TTT. For the best stabs in the biz. Can't wait to see whats up Kyle's sleeve next.


----------



## ricksmathew

Ttt


----------



## Catmann19

I have had my new Quest XPB with 11.5 inch stokerizer for about a week now and this bow smokes right out of the box(290 w/300g arrow) . Thanks Kyle and Swatara Creek Outfitters and my personal bow tuner Xringbob.LoL


----------



## Catmann19

ttt


----------



## Archery Insider

Glad you love the set-up, good luck with it this fall. Kyle


----------



## crem72

*ttt*

Hey guys my DXT and Elite Z28 are looking great with the Stokers on and turning heads at the shoots, now my shooting just needs to catch up, doing ok but need to up my game a little bit. Thanks again for a great product. My daughter loves the 6" hunter with the purple that you did for her birthday.


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

ttt for the best stabilizers on the market.


----------



## Browtine22

I was able to visit the shop yesterday. Busy but plenty of time was taken with my questions. Left with a 6" for my GT 500. Shot it on several bows this evening and I was impressed. These Stabs are the real deal.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



crem72 said:


> Hey guys my DXT and Elite Z28 are looking great with the Stokers on and turning heads at the shoots, now my shooting just needs to catch up, doing ok but need to up my game a little bit. Thanks again for a great product. My daughter loves the 6" hunter with the purple that you did for her birthday.


:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Stokerized sends a big welcome to our newest staff shooter... 1hotdoe


----------



## alfabuck

pride5 said:


> Stokerized sends a big welcome to our newest staff shooter... 1hotdoe


WELCOME!!! 1HOTDOE!!!!!!:welcomesign::wav:


----------



## 1hotdoe

Glad to be apart of the stokerized family!!! :grouphug:

Also, congrats to Alfabuck and Jerzyjoe in their "clean sweep" at the 2 man deckers triple crown using the stokerized stabilizer. :cheer2:

By far the best stabilizer I have ever used.....Wish me luck at Worlds!!!:tongue:


----------



## ricksmathew

Welcome and good luck at Worlds!


----------



## 1hotdoe

ricksmathew said:


> Welcome and good luck at Worlds!


Thanks! :wink:


----------



## bukhuntr

welcome and good luck.kyles stabs are the best:shade:


----------



## Darton01

Here is my Stoked Quest:shade:


----------



## Darton01

One more and *TTT*....


----------



## nitro stinger

Sweet!:rock:


----------



## alfabuck

*The Moment of Truth*

Well, the official countdown for IBO Worlds has begun. I wish everyone who is attending this year the best of luck. Lets see if we can't put the Stokers somewhere in the top this year. Looking forward to having a great time and maybe putting in a decent score. I like to give a big thank you to the whole Stokerized crew, you guys have treated me good this year. It was a pleasure representing your stabilizers on the course this year and soon in the woods. Thanks guys. John N.


----------



## ricksmathew

Good luck John!


----------



## crem72

*ttt*

Takin it to the top again. Good Luck at the Worlds to everybody who will be attending, it is just too far for me to make the trip from Iowa. Welcome to the team 1hotdoe. I did manage to shoot this weekend and did very well. The club hasnt posted the results yet but I think I will be in the top 5 for sure after talking with other shooters. Was in third place for the overall at the club this summer and there is only one shoot left. Having alot of interest in the best stabilizers on the market and guys who are trying them are liking them. Best of luck again to everyone and really looking forward to the hunting season.

Chad.


----------



## Darton01

*^up^*


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



crem72 said:


> Takin it to the top again. Good Luck at the Worlds to everybody who will be attending, it is just too far for me to make the trip from Iowa. Welcome to the team 1hotdoe. I did manage to shoot this weekend and did very well. The club hasnt posted the results yet but I think I will be in the top 5 for sure after talking with other shooters. Was in third place for the overall at the club this summer and there is only one shoot left. Having alot of interest in the best stabilizers on the market and guys who are trying them are liking them. Best of luck again to everyone and really looking forward to the hunting season.
> 
> Chad.


Chad,

Keep up the good work and all that shooting......:darkbeer:


----------



## Archery Insider

Best of luck to all staff at worlds, hope to bring home a 3rd buckle.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

New 2010 product at this years ATA show in Ohio......:darkbeer:


----------



## alfabuck

Well didn't bring home a buckle but got a little experience. Nerves got me a little. Shot 5 down in HC. Could have done much better but made some stupid mistakes.Makes me want to practice harder and come back stronger next year. Had a great time and Stokers did their job well.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



alfabuck said:


> Well didn't bring home a buckle but got a little experience. Nerves got me a little. Shot 5 down in HC. Could have done much better but made some stupid mistakes.Makes me want to practice harder and come back stronger next year. Had a great time and Stokers did their job well.


thanks for the update....:darkbeer:


----------



## Archery Insider

*Hard at work*

Ya, its 4am and I decieded to come to headquarters and get some work done for the ATA show. To fired-up to lay in bed doing nothing like the rest of the world, besides hunting season opens in about 5 weeks and I need to do some shooting with my striker longbow. Kyle


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Who got there striker long bow first.....:darkbeer:


----------



## nitro stinger

I did HaHa!, Will be the first to Kill with it to.:darkbeer:


----------



## Archery Insider

*2010 stabilizer system*

well I have been testing the new stabilizer system for over a week, and its out of this world. I'm sorry I can't go into details or post pics becuase of patents I have pending. All I can say is WOW! You'll have to stop by the booth at ATA to be the first to check it out! KYLE


----------



## crem72

*Tease*

Now why would you want to go and tease like that? Anyway it is great to hear that you are continuing to work on new products that will advance archery and benefit us all as shooters. Update on my shooting, I finished first at the last club shoot putting me in first place overall with one to go. The Stokers are great and I am glad to be a part of the team. Thanks for a great product.

Chad


----------



## Archery Insider

Wish I could go into greater details on the product, it will be worth the wait! Keep up the great shooting. Kyle


----------



## crem72

*ttt*

Ttt


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## bukhuntr

shot the fox harbor shoot in columbia today. starting to see a ton more stokers showing up.keep up the good work guys:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5

bukhuntr said:


> shot the fox harbor shoot in columbia today. starting to see a ton more stokers showing up.keep up the good work guys:darkbeer:


We will thanks.......:darkbeer:


----------



## travski

ttt


----------



## Darton01

Archery Insider said:


> well I have been testing the new stabilizer system for over a week, and its out of this world. I'm sorry I can't go into details or post pics becuase of patents I have pending. All I can say is WOW! You'll have to stop by the booth at ATA to be the first to check it out! KYLE


Congrats on getting the new Strikers guys. Now post some pics.:tongue:
*TTT*


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

pm's answered.....:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Another successful hunt for a stokerized staff shooter congrats Adam....:darkbeer: gross score 185 4/8


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

Nice, where is this from?


----------



## bear/abner

these stabilizers are awsome cant wait to get one


----------



## ricksmathew

Great buck Adam, congrats!


----------



## Darton01

Very nice buck,congrats.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

pm's sent


----------



## Archery Insider

*Stokerized kills*

Here are some of our prostaff testing product. Proven stabilizers on the course and in the field!! Kyle


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

Congrats guys...way to show what the Stokerized products can do in the field. I look forward to seeing many more pics like this as the seasons get under way.


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

*Stokerized on Facebook*

If any of you are on Facebook, become a fan of the Stokerized page. Simply search for Stokerized and then become a fan. Let's build our Facebook fan base.


----------



## ricksmathew

Great animals guys!


----------



## Archery Insider

*Elite Archery Shooters*

Congrats to Denny and Missy from Elite Archery for winning their class in last weeks shoot with stokerized stabs. Kyle


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

*Stokerid and Elite on Facebook*

You can see more pics like this on Facebook.....search for Stokerized, become a fan, and then follow the link from the Stokerized page to Elite Archery.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Stokerized will not be taking on any more staff shooters for the 2009 seasons, thanks to all who have submitted. We will post for new 2010 staff positions after the ATA show in Jan. Thanks again

Shawn


----------



## Archery Insider

Less then 105 days until stability, stabilization and balance will change forever!


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

Can't wait to put the stabilization on my next bow.


----------



## kravguy

Bump for Kyle and the Stokerized crew. The next time I'm in the shop, we have some Stokerized caribou and whitetail to talk about.


----------



## Archery Insider

Patent pending on 2010 stokerized stabilizer. We are also putting together new catalog and pricing which will be complete in mid Dec. Dealers please hold off for a few weeks on orders, you will want the new stuff. Kyle


----------



## crem72

*ttt*

just thought I would bring this up from the cellar, bump for a great product.


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

*Facebook*

Join us on Facebook on both the fan page and group. Simply search for the following and then become a fan and join the group: "Stokerized Stabilizers" 
"Stokerized Solid Aiming Solutions"


----------



## Jedediah

*Good luck guys!*

Here's the one I got last year. Works great with my Bowlegs. Thanks again:darkbeer:


----------



## z34mann

*best stab*

the best stab needs a bump to the top


----------



## nitro stinger

Just got word from Kansas that Kyle killed a 142" 11pt
Good Job Kyle:thumbs_up


----------



## z34mann

*congrats*

thats close to home but ks ugh lol great job


----------



## nitro stinger

congrats to all Stokerized Staff shooters that had a sucessful season
:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

check out stokerized on facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/p...ized-Stabilizers/55941502230?v=app_6009294086


----------



## nitro stinger

3 Bucks down in Kansas for the Stokerized crew. Will have pics soon


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

Excellent, that is gonna give me the itch to head west next year though


----------



## nitro stinger

*Stokerized Kansas Bucks*

Kyle, Kirk, and Adam's Kansas bucks
good job guys!
:thumbs_up


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

Very, very nice bucks....like I said you guys make me want to head west.


----------



## z34mann

*thanks*

thanks guys for making a great product, i shot a new personal best in indoor competition, 300 47xs i've shot better in practice but never when it counted.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



z34mann said:


> thanks guys for making a great product, i shot a new personal best in indoor competition, 300 47xs i've shot better in practice but never when it counted.


Awesome, keep up the good work.


----------



## nickster

*bump*

boy those sure look really sweet :thumbs_up


----------



## Frank/PA

cant wait til the new stuff comes out. I know my Capatin looks sweet with the camo and the green. Great stuff Kyle!

BTW congrats on the bucks guys. I am purchasing a mattress oh and a pellet stove, as we speak. move over Kyle. skinny kid is coming in. :thumbs_up


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

the laser etcher just landed in the shop...........:darkbeer:


----------



## Frank/PA

post pics my man:thumbs_up


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

The laser etcher is running awesome, will post pics soon.....:darkbeer:


----------



## z34mann

*cool*

that sounds cool


----------



## Archery Insider

*Happy Thanksgiving!!!!*

Its been a crazy year and we're looking forward to bigger and better in 2010. The lazer is cutting and were running new product for Elite and Stokerized. We will reopen our PRO STAFF positions for 2010 shortly after the ATA show. Can't wait to shock the world!


----------



## z34mann

*costumer service*

i know i am a proud staff shooter, but they have really outdone themselves this time. thanks for taking care of your costumer's. and I hope i get to be a 10 staffer


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Good luck to all PA hunters tomorrow. I will be taking my daughter for her first time on the mentor program.


----------



## Archery Insider

*Elite Archery Stabilizers*

We started production on Elites 2010 stabilizers, here they are.


----------



## Archery Insider

sorry, had to resize photos


----------



## z34mann

*sharp*

those look sharp


----------



## Archery Insider

*More Bucks get STOKERIZED!*

Congrats, to pro staff for some more impressive bucks.


----------



## Archery Insider

Adams other buck he killed in Montana.


----------



## Archery Insider

*Count down*

Its less than 6 weeks to ATA , Stop by our booth #755 to check out the stokerized quick disconnect, off-set bracket and new stabilizer system. It is going to be the most advanced in the industry!


----------



## z34mann

*old*

the old stuff was great cannot wait to see what you have this year


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



z34mann said:


> the old stuff was great cannot wait to see what you have this year


Your sample color is in the mail as of yesterday.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Jakeslush

*Laser etcher*

Hey, can we get our last years stabilizers etched? Also I am looking into getting a destroyer 350 in the hardwood HD, does your new stabilizers come in that camo? I would love to be able to take a stokerized bow into the field for next year.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



Jakeslush said:


> Hey, can we get our last years stabilizers etched? Also I am looking into getting a destroyer 350 in the hardwood HD, does your new stabilizers come in that camo? I would love to be able to take a stokerized bow into the field for next year.


We only offer AP and Lost camo, but we can make you destroyer look sweet. Shouldn't be a problem to etch you stab....:darkbeer:


----------



## Archery Insider

Jake, we can laser engrave your old stab, but we are only offering AP, Lost, Max-1, black, and polished for 2010 as of now.


----------



## Jakeslush

*Black and smoke*

I'm sure we can work out a color that would make the new bow look great. Looking forward to seeing you're new stuff.


----------



## z34mann

*sample*



pride5 said:


> Your sample color is in the mail as of yesterday.....:darkbeer:


I got it today, still waiting on the bow but i think that color is going to go great with it from the pics i have seen. thanks for all your help, don't know if i can wait for the new stuff but im trying lol


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



z34mann said:


> I got it today, still waiting on the bow but i think that color is going to go great with it from the pics i have seen. thanks for all your help, don't know if i can wait for the new stuff but im trying lol



The new stuff will be worth the wait, trust me!!! Totally different, you will enjoy the balance options and feel...oops....:darkbeer:


----------



## z34mann

*test*



pride5 said:


> The new stuff will be worth the wait, trust me!!! Totally different, you will enjoy the balance options and feel...oops....:darkbeer:


maybe i should test 1 out for you guys you know i don't mind at all:bounce::laugh2:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

soon very soon


----------



## Jakeslush

*Ttt*

To the top for a great product.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



Jakeslush said:


> To the top for a great product.


pm sent


----------



## Archery Insider

*Less than 30 days to ATA show.*

Stop by booth #755


----------



## n2bows

Cool stabilizers! Plan on checking them out at the ATA show.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



n2bows said:


> Cool stabilizers! Plan on checking them out at the ATA show.


Wait till you see the new system........:darkbeer:


----------



## z34mann

*cain't wait*

i know it will be great, how bout a little peak, i won't tell any1 you showed me. lol:zip:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Another sample of the laser


----------



## z34mann

*sharp*

man that looks shard


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



z34mann said:


> man that looks shard


Here's your orange......:darkbeer:


----------



## z34mann

*i need*

i need 1 of those


----------



## Longbow42

Can you get a stab like the Elite stabs that don't have Elite logo on them? Also, does the black option have a black rod or clear?


----------



## z34mann

*pride*



Longbow42 said:


> Can you get a stab like the Elite stabs that don't have Elite logo on them? Also, does the black option have a black rod or clear?


pm pride he will take care of you, and the options are just bout endless with them.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



Longbow42 said:


> Can you get a stab like the Elite stabs that don't have Elite logo on them? Also, does the black option have a black rod or clear?


We can do that. The color of your rod is up to you. We currently have nine colors for rods and four for sleeves, AP,Lost,black and silver...:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

longbow42 pm sent


----------



## Archery Insider

It's almost here, the wait will soon be over!


----------



## z34mann

*good*

im really excited


----------



## Archery Insider

*More STOKERIZED bucks hit the dirt!*

Great job guys. Kyle


----------



## Jakeslush

*Nice Bucks*

Those are 2 great bucks! Congrats


----------



## gobblemg

TTT for these great stabilizers.


----------



## z34mann

*hints*

any more hints on the new stuff


----------



## pride5

z34mann said:


> any more hints on the new stuff


we will be previewing our catalog wednesday, maybe a pic will slip out...:darkbeer:


----------



## Jakeslush

pride5 said:


> we will be previewing our catalog wednesday, maybe a pic will slip out...:darkbeer:


I wanna see!!


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



Jakeslush said:


> I wanna see!!


Soon, sorry to hear you are not shooting winter 3d league. when you get time bring your stabilizer to the shop and we will laser etch it for you...:darkbeer:


----------



## tony s

New Stokerizer stabilizer, they made it last night....what a difference


----------



## z34mann

*sharp*

that looks sharp


----------



## neo71665

ats said:


> I like the way you think



If you do put LEDs in one cut small grooves around the rod so the light will reflect out and be brighter. Not worth a crap hunting but would be cool to see.


----------



## nitro stinger

Only 14 more days until the 2010 products are released.


----------



## nitro stinger

tony s said:


> New Stokerizer stabilizer, they made it last night....what a difference


Looks Good, Thanks again


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



neo71665 said:


> If you do put LEDs in one cut small grooves around the rod so the light will reflect out and be brighter. Not worth a crap hunting but would be cool to see.


you never know


----------



## neo71665

pride5 said:


> you never know



Almost tempted to play with the idea myself. I've done a number of LED retrofits in tail light and blinker lens on cars and trucks. I have a whole stash of amber, blue, white, and red superflux LEDs taking up space.


The hamster might be churning.

:darkbeer:


----------



## BlindBuck

pride5 said:


> we will be previewing our catalog wednesday, maybe a pic will slip out...:darkbeer:


Ok it's Wednesday let the new creation out!!


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



BlindBuck said:


> Ok it's Wednesday let the new creation out!!


11days and it's out


----------



## z34mann

*facebook*

they put a tease on facebook:mg:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



z34mann said:


> they put a tease on facebook:mg:


Z look here http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1029407

We can only post one pic on AT.....:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Thanks to all for the response's on this thread it's time to move on to 2010. Keep an eye out for a new thead.

Stokerized solid aiming solutions wishing everyone a Happy New year


----------



## Archery Insider

Happy New Year! Come on 2010. Kyle


----------



## Jakeslush

Stokerized 2010


----------



## z34mann

*tt*

ttt


----------



## z34mann

*time*

time is getting short, every 1 get ready


----------



## Archery Insider

Its almost time to hold and aim your bow like never before!


----------



## z34mann

*so ready*

:darkbeer:so ready


----------



## Jakeslush

*New post*

Waiting for the new post.


----------



## bukhuntr

just wanted to give kyle and stoker stabs a big thanks for making it possible to take my 1st possible p+y buck.had it rough scored at 140+ and have pics in the bowhunting forum.:thumbs_up for a great product.


----------



## z34mann

*good dear*

sounds like a real good dear


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

ATA here we come.....:darkbeer:


----------



## z34mann

*ok*

time has come to let the working stiffs see:tongue: lol


----------



## z34mann

*sorry*

sorry guys i was just kidding, i know you'll work hard 2 you'll just have cool jobs. lol:angel:  come on please show me the new stuff
lol:shade:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



z34mann said:


> sorry guys i was just kidding, i know you'll work hard 2 you'll just have cool jobs. lol:angel: come on please show me the new stuff
> lol:shade:


Take a nap tomorrow as we will be on the road before sun up. Rumor has it tomorrow night is the night:tongue:


----------



## nitro stinger

pride5 said:


> Take a nap tomorrow as we will be on the road before sun up. Rumor has it tomorrow night is the night:tongue:


Oh Yeah! get ready!


----------



## z34mann

*ok*



pride5 said:


> Take a nap tomorrow as we will be on the road before sun up. Rumor has it tomorrow night is the night:tongue:


i ll try and sleep but as you can tell im pretty stoked to see the new stuff.:darkbeer:


----------



## Jakeslush

*Ok,ok,ok*

It has got to be close, Can't wait any more.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

see our new thread


----------



## bowsman

And they will thread into any bow riser? Great looking product. Would look good on the front of my blue moneymaker


----------



## bowsman

Could you give me a price on a 30" target stab.


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



bowsman said:


> Could you give me a price on a 30" target stab.


currently are longest target stab is 20", thanks for the interest


----------



## txarcher1

*What is the website name for STOKERIZED SOLID AIMING SOLUTIONS?
*


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



txarcher1 said:


> *What is the website name for STOKERIZED SOLID AIMING SOLUTIONS?
> *




Currently our website is down for New changes, sorry for any delays, If you need more info you can pm me or call 717-867-1782


----------



## txarcher1

I just pm'ed you. You answered it already. Thanks Steve


----------



## Magtz

I like it..


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

TTT......:darkbeer:


----------



## SMichaels

Can you no longer order directly from the web page? Is there a list of dealers who carry them?


----------



## pride5

*ttt*



SMichaels said:


> Can you no longer order directly from the web page? Is there a list of dealers who carry them?


Our new website is under construction, it will have a list of all our dealers on it. For now you can call us direct at 717-867-1782, we can let you know if there is a dealer near you, if not you can order right from us. We have two rep groups, that are doing an awesome job covering 35 states....:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

Pm's answered...:darkbeer:


----------



## tony s

Back to page 1


----------



## tony s

Now that my bow is black and red, blue may not look right looks like I need a red 20" stabilizer


----------



## blake furlow

how much is a 11.5 inch target stabalizer?


----------



## nitro stinger

blake furlow said:


> how much is a 11.5 inch target stabalizer?


Pm sent


----------



## tony s

first page


----------



## MICCOX

Where can I see all the new 2010 product is a web site


----------



## pride5

MICCOX said:


> Where can I see all the new 2010 product is a web site


Our new website is under construction, you can pm me your address and I will send you a catalog


----------



## THE PHENOM

Bump to the top for some awesome stabs....


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

We have our catalog on the stokerized website. this is a temporary website until our new one is complete.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Q2DEATH

"Stable between 30 to +180 degrees"

What happens when its below 30 degrees?


----------



## 3der

Q2DEATH said:


> "Stable between 30 to +180 degrees"
> 
> What happens when its below 30 degrees?



Not sure where you seen that, but if you read the catalog
http://www.swataracreekoutfitters.com/_fileCabinet/Stokerized_Catalog.pdf
you will see on page 3 it says stable between *-30 degrees and +180 degrees*


----------



## Q2DEATH

Saw it in the manufacturers section. Thought it my be a typo.


----------



## shotime

just ordered my today 18 inch can not wait


----------

